# Amplificador de 60Wrms + Crossover Activo de 3 vias



## gekisaidaini (Dic 11, 2013)

Buenos Dias Gente,

Tengo una duda con respecto al filtrado y division de frecuencias activa.

Si bien es relativamente sencillo realizar un crossover activo de 3 vias (en internet hay varios circuitos dando vueltas) entiendo que este metodo implica usar 3 amplificadores por separado.

Ahora bien mi duda es, asi como se divide la frecuencia, y al observar el espectro asignado a cada "transductor" (subwoofer, woofer, y tweeter) da la impresion que se divide la potencia tambien.

De ser no tiene sentido para mi, realizar un crossover de 3 vias y armar 3 amplificadores iguales, supongamos por decir algo al aire, siendo guaso y grosero, de 20Watt.

No se si me expresé bien...

Desde ya muchas gracias!

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 11, 2013)

No , no serían los tres iguales 

Graves 60 %
Medios 25 %
Agudos 15 %


----------



## AntonioAA (Dic 11, 2013)

Como dice el amigo 2M , las potencias no se distribuyen de forma igual , eso *depende de las frecuencias de corte!!* .. y tambien del tipo y la forma de grabacion de la musica en cuestion . 
Hoy en dia se ha aumentado bastante el contenido de graves respecto a otros tiempos.
Pero esa proporcion no deja de ser un buen comienzo.


----------



## gekisaidaini (Dic 19, 2013)

Gracias por la data!

Pero me intriga saber de donde salen esos numeros..?


----------



## AntonioAA (Dic 19, 2013)

De alguien que por ejemplo se tomo el trabajo de integrar y promediar las barritas de la distribucion como las ves en el Media Player....

Por ejemplo:
http://sound.whsites.net/articles/fadb.htm#s22


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 19, 2013)

AntonioAA dijo:


> De alguien que por ejemplo se tomo el trabajo de integrar y promediar las barritas de la distribucion como las ves en el Media Player....


Y llegó a algo como esto:

Ver el archivo adjunto 16249


----------



## ramiro77 (Dic 19, 2013)

Ah pues yo justo estaba con lo mismo. Pero terminé optando por hacer las seis etapas iguales para simplificar el armado, usar una sola fuente y todo en el mismo gabinete. 
Lo que no entiendo es el gráfico que subiste Zoidberg. No vendría a ser al revés? Menor porcentaje a mayor frecuencia?


----------



## AntonioAA (Dic 20, 2013)

Ese grafico es el que estaba buscando !!!! Ud siempre adelante , Profe!!!

Ramiro: es un grafico "acumulativo" .. a medida que vas corriendo frecuencia , te dice el % que va "consumiendo" , me explico?
Si te fijas, la pendiente en el primer tramo es mucho mas abrupta que el siguiente , o sea , en graves "suma" mas rapido....



Yo te diria Ramiro que para graves ... optes por poner mas potencia... pueden ser iguales los mid y high ,pero el woofer al menos el doble!
Yo tengo 2xTDA7294 ( 140W ) en bridge y 4xTDA2050 (4x20)  para mid y high .. Dr. Z tiene algo parecido .
En el sitio de Elliot hay una disquisicion sobre esto que no me acuerdo donde esta .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 20, 2013)

ramiro77 dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es el gráfico que subiste Zoidberg. No vendría a ser al revés? Menor porcentaje a mayor frecuencia?


Tenés que mirar la gráfica considerando los "rangos" de frecuencia y no los valores unitarios que indican...
Hacés así: Elegís una frecuencia de corte, la ubicás en el gráfico y encontrás el porcentaje de potencia necesario. A ese porcentaje tenés que entenderlo así (te doy mi propio ejemplo en el sistema 2.1 usando al curva Modern Music):
*Fsub *< 120 Hz ==> Pot necesaria = *30%*
120 Hz < *Fmid *< 1550 Hz ==> Pot necesaria = 75 % - 30% = *45%*
*Ftweet *> 1550 Hz ==> Pot necesaria = 100% - 30% - 45% = *25%*

Por supuesto que esto es un "promedio" de valores... y como todo promedio, los valores que lo componen pueden diferir mucho entre sí, así que sin conocer cual es la desviación estándard de la medida potencia-frecuencia ni la sensibilidad de los parlantes en juego (que supongo que acá se consideran de igual sensibilidad) ni las ecualizaciones, solo podemos considerar estas curvas como "indicativas".



AntonioAA dijo:


> Ese grafico es el que estaba buscando !!!! Ud siempre adelante , Profe!!!


   Me acordé justo como buscarlo 



AntonioAA dijo:


> Yo te diria Ramiro que para graves ... optes por poner mas potencia...  pueden ser iguales los mid y high ,pero el woofer al menos el doble!
> Yo tengo 2xTDA7294 ( 140W ) en bridge y 4xTDA2050 (4x20)  para mid y high .. Dr. Z tiene algo parecido .


Seeep... yo tengo TDA2040 BTL para los mids, LM1875 SE para los tweeters y ESP-P3A en BTL para el sub.
Yo te digo que, en mi caso, la potencia para el sub es exagerada para los niveles a los que yo escucho (aun cuando es "muy fuerte"), por que tengo una atenuación de 6dB (mas o menos) lo que me disminuye CUATRO veces la potencia aplicada, aún cuando la sensibilidad del sub y de los mids es parecida. Los tweeters, como son 6dB mas eficientes que los mids, también tienen una atenuación de 6dB y se le aplica cuatro veces menos potencia que a estos.


----------

